# Khao San Road dog and owner problem



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

On khao san road it can hard to walk down the middle of the street because it is so crowded. 

so when you are trying to make time you walk on the sidewalk behind the vendors stalls. 

one of these stalls has a dog that barks at white people or maybe just me

this is upsetting so I chase the dog away

the owner gets mad that I get mad at her dog, so she calls her security guard friend to threaten me

what is the solution:
1. walk on the other side of the street
2. leave bangkok
3. call the tourist police


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

walk on the other side of the street.


----------



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you have to pick your battles in life. How important is this to you? You can't spend you life fighting with ornery dogs and/or their masters, or other things that annoy you. On the other hand, every once in a while it is good to take a stand - very therapeutic. Just decide which you want in this case.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would definitely leave BKK, the dog was there first so you`ll just have to leave. Maybe you could try Korea next as i believe the dogs there keep quite a low profile, lol!!


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

*dog*

4. become friends with the dog! Throw him a tidbit when you walk by


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

If that doesnt work kick the dog in the nose. JW


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

californiabeachboy said:


> I think you have to pick your battles in life. How important is this to you? You can't spend you life fighting with ornery dogs and/or their masters, or other things that annoy you. On the other hand, every once in a while it is good to take a stand - very therapeutic. Just decide which you want in this case.


yes, you have to pick your battles in order to win any of them. 

Life is constant combat, and a good life is fighting them.

If you don't fight, you are just kicked down the road. 

In a good life, all one's waking hours are devoted to winning the battles and crushing the enemy. Recognizing and doing this is a victory in the first war life throws at us. 

Even if we lose we have won by fighting bravely. 

I understand the dog's psychology, and after talking with some other thais, that the presence of the owner has made the dog more defensive/protective. It thinks the owner's stall space on the street is its territory because the owner has set up shop there. It does not realize this is not its home and that the owner only rents it. If the dog were alone on the street it would be aggressive. 

Secondly, despite the many good qualities of the thais, working class, security guard and merchant type, stall owner do not think through that dog is bothering the peace of a passerby who has not otherwise bothered it or them, so they will gang up like goons on the falang.

The problem is not to avoid fighting, but not to fight a battle until, and in a way that, one can win.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

falang vs. thai dog? i'd just walk on the other side of the street.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

How about feed the dog a piece of meat? JW


----------



## nextpat (Aug 28, 2009)

Forget the locale and the locals. Focus on the issue. For perspective, imagine the issue in NYC, Paris, or Afghanistan. (Apparently) nasty or rude people are in every major city and many small ones. What's important? Who is the visitor and who is the local with local customs?


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

nextpat said:


> What's important? Who is the visitor and who is the local with local customs?


it is not quite as clear cut as that. 

Some expats are so long term they are a kind of local. 

usually the locals will win but that does not mean they are right.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Either way he is facing a dog that is causing him a problem. His question is what to do about this dog. I guess he wont be able to teach the locals how to handle this dog so i say it is best he avoids the dog by either walking on the other side of the road or take another street. maybe the dog will get hit by a car soon. JW


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Slip it a viagira it might get to like you.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

JWilliamson said:


> Either way he is facing a dog that is causing him a problem. His question is what to do about this dog. I guess he wont be able to teach the locals how to handle this dog so i say it is best he avoids the dog by either walking on the other side of the road or take another street. maybe the dog will get hit by a car soon. JW


actually it is irritating to walk on any small soi's in thailand especially in the smaller towns, starting with Chiang Mai on down, because virtually every one of them will have at least one dog patrol. 

sneak burglaries are the most common form of theft in thailand, so to protect their property, thai's get dogs. 

as long as thai's burgle thai houses, there will be junk-yard dogs.


----------

